# Powerlifting in Yorkshire



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know any meets upcoming for powerlifting in yorkshire or know anyone competing in powerlifting?. I would very much like to enter one and searching for it in google is getting weird websites :S


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're not affiliated with a federation, have a look for one that interests you and they'll probably keep you updated with newsletters. I wouldn't know though. If I ran a federation, that's what I'd do.

You can also look here for anything that interests you:

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.britishpowerliftingorganisation.com/

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/

as mowgli says check sugdenbarbell very good site for all sorts on info


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Look on powerliftinguk.com


----------

